
How to Get Rich Quick in Silicon Valley - borisjabes
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/apr/17/get-rich-quick-silicon-valley-startup-billionaire-techie?CMP=share_btn_link
======
CryptoPunk
>>The destruction of social welfare, public education and organised labour has
created what might be called the 50 Cent economy

Social welfare and education spending by government, at the taxpayer's
expense, is at historically record high levels both in real per capita terms,
and as a percentage of gross domestic product.

~~~
grej
The author doesn't strike me as the type to let something as trivial as those
facts get in the way of his narrative.

The irony is, just like those he describes in the article, he's also selling a
something that is more fiction than fact - the story about the elysium-esque
dystopian future popular in so much sci-fi these days. But hey, it gets
clicks...

